# Size of truck needed for a 6hourse trailer



## hobrien (May 3, 2011)

I will be getting a 6 horse trailer within the next 2 years and am wanting to know if a 3/4 ton would work? If not would the 1 ton need to be a dually? What about 4x4?


----------



## hobrien (May 3, 2011)

The trailer would be a Gooseneck.


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

I wouldnt dare to put a 3/4 ton under a 6 horse gooseneck. You need a 1ton, and your best best would be a 1ton dually for added stability. You do not need 4x4 when your hauling a trailer unless its in the snow or mud.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

You DEFINITELY need a duelly for a 6-horse. My Ram 1500 (non-duelly) 4x4 can pull 10,000 lbs, and I wouldn't dare to pull anything more than a 4H with a dressing room.

My mom's ex-boyfriend had a 6-horse and pulled it with a duelly.


----------

